# DSL/Linksys No DHCP IP



## luv2h8tpcs (Mar 30, 2005)

Home Network
Verizon DSL Westell WireSpeed Model B90-210015-04
Linksys Wireless Broadband Router WRT54G
3 Computers; 1 XP Home SP2 - hard wired to router/modem
1 Windows 2000 - connected via linksys wireless adapter
1 XP Home SP2 - connected via linksys wireless adapter

Two of the computers, Main hard wired and 2000 computers connect to the Internet and LAN find.
The other xp home wireless computer is having problems obtaining a dynamic IP address.
Sometimes it gets a 192.168.0.X address and works fine, but then, for no apparent reason it looses it's connection and can only get the APIA address. 


HELP PLEASE


----------



## sil3ntdarkn355 (Mar 20, 2005)

try manually assigning the ip address?
it gives u a 0.0.0.0 when u couldnt connect rite?


----------



## luv2h8tpcs (Mar 30, 2005)

*DSL/Linksys*

Sometimes I get 0.0.0.0 and then sometimes it just says wireless media unplugged.

The wireless connection says its a good connection, but it's not receiving packets.Sometimes I get a 192.168.0.x address and can see all the available wireless networks, but then sometimes I get 0.0.0.0 or APIA 169.x.x.x

I think it might be the linksys adpater that is the problem. What do you think?


----------



## luv2h8tpcs (Mar 30, 2005)

*DSL/Linksys*

I did try once to manually assign IP address, but it wouldn't release AIPA


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

An IP address of 0.0.0.0 normally indicates something is broken in your machine, either the hardware or a corrupt TCP/IP stack. The fact that it's wireless and works sometimes leads me to believe it's probably some sort of signal interference issue. Have you eliminated stuff like 2.4ghz phones, microwave ovens, other networks? Did you do things like change the router's transmit channel?


----------

